# fawn missing, mama deer forms the posse



## greybeard (Jun 11, 2018)

A fawn found it's way into my 3 side fence garden area and couldn't figure out how to get out without coming closer to me. I wondered what had been munching on my few squash and cucumber plants.
Mammadeer came looking and brought the whole bunch with her.





Mamma to the rescue



The rest of the posse.



Baby safely in tow on the far right, they make for the woods.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 11, 2018)

very cool. thanks for sharing


----------



## JakeM (Jun 11, 2018)

That's so cool to see. Good pictures.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 11, 2018)

Just love seeing that! Wish more people could understand to leave a fawn alone they will come for it.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 11, 2018)

That's awesome! So glad you got it on camera and shared it. I love seeing the deer on my place. Of course I do NOT like seeing the coyotes on my place that are ostensibly looking for the deer... But I guess to have one means to have the other.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 21, 2018)

Great pictures. I enjoyed your pictorial story.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 21, 2018)

Nice!!   So many do not understand they actually "plant" their fawns to go forage and always come back for them.  Not abandoned.  The young fawns generally act like a statue but as they age -- well, we know how kids are! -- they someties decide they are allowed to get up & move.  

GB I'm sure you planted those for the deer!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 21, 2018)

Awesome pictures & story. Thank you very much for sharing GB. I love to see the wild life that surrounds us. Right now we have a high rabbit load, Turkey are coming & going (I usually get to see them early morning only) and occasionally deer in the backyard, but usually to the left of the pasture near the tree line.


----------

